

Can Big Data Measure Livability in Cities? - sarunasl
http://blog.placeilive.com/can-big-data-measure-livability-in-cities/

======
HackertyHack
I am digging their approach, even if not all of the data is perfect, it still
gives you way more perspective than without it.

